# The worse places to hide valuables



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm trying to convince my folks that they have chosen about the worse place to "hide" their stuff. What three places do you think a house robber would look first?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I'm trying to convince my folks that they have chosen about the worse place to "hide" their stuff. What three places do you think a house robber would look first?


The fridge. 
The nightstand drawer. 
Under the bed.

-Edit- sorry for the repetition, I answered before the poll posted.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Any safe or gun cabinet that isn't bolted to the floor. Especially those little fire safe boxes shaped like a briefcase or filing cabinet.

The Ives generally look for things that are quick and easy to sell. TV, computers, tools, jewelry, etc. 

There are many places to stash small valuables in plain sight.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> The fridge.
> The nightstand drawer.
> Under the bed.


Colonel Mustard with the Candlestick?

Under the Bed,
Dresser Drawer
Closet


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

freezer, under your undies, in a jewelry box.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Under blown in insulation in the attic away from the access.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bedrooms tend to be ramshacked by thieves.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Under blown in insulation in the attic away from the access.


This is the WORST place to hide something?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The BEST place to hide your valuables?

Under a pipe bomb with a hidden mercury switch. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If they will not listen to you or people on here perhaps they will be interested in these articles?
The Worst (and Best) Places to Hide Your Valuables at Home - Ackerman Security
*** What Burglars Don't Want You to Know ***
Home Security Tips: Top 10 Worst Place to Hide Valuables - 1stSecurityUSA.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some other bad places to hide stuff: In the toilet tank, taped to the bottom of drawers, 
in flashlights, in zippered furniture cushions. I bought a small digital combination safe 
a long time ago when I needed to lock up pistols. Now it is empty except for a couple 
of bricks and some coins. It sits out in the open in the bedroom closet. I hope they will 
see it, feel the weight and decide to grab and run and then open it later. I wish I could 
fill it with something like Tannerite but then I'd be the one in trouble.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most often a burglar will simply drop the fire safe on a rear corner and it will open when it hits the floor.
Take lead bricks and put gold leaf on them...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The absolute worse place to hide valuables is in your ass. Makes sitting uncomfortable. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Vacuum packed, then sealed in PVC pipe, again vacuum sealed then buried someplace. Works good so I've heard. 

Worse place would be the oven.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I'm trying to convince my folks that they have chosen about the worse place to "hide" their stuff. What three places do you think a house robber would look first?


I would say in a hollow book in a bookshelf. That the first thing I'd go too. and also picture frames are a bad choice.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually, as of now, the worst place to hide valuables may be Greece.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually a good thread, but, maybe giving ammo to the enemy. Bad guys may peruse these forums to find where to find stuff. jmo.


----------



## William Warren (May 28, 2015)

Decoy safes. Experienced thieves can spot them from ten feet away.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would anyone post a good hiding place on an INNATET forum??


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I hide all my valuables behind the 1x8 floor molding... well not all of them. some are too big to hide there. Architectural bump-outs are a good place to hide the larger items.

I can't hide things under my bed - the frame is an old water-bed frame and even without the mattress and box spring it weighs a ton!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hide my EBT card in my left shoe.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> actually a good thread, but, maybe giving ammo to the enemy. Bad guys may peruse these forums to find where to find stuff. Jmo.


ka-boom !!!!!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Closet, under the bed, toilet tank


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What would you hide in a toilet tank? gold bricks?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I keep my old currency in an old metal wine case on a desk. That's where its been since 1991. The proof sets from the mint are in a lock box. 1998-2008.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

You can just buy regular outlets and 1 or 2 gang "old work" boxes for less then a dollar.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone thought of hiding currency in an empty tampon box? :-/


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The BEST place to hide your valuables?
> 
> Under a pipe bomb with a hidden mercury switch. :armata_PDT_25:


I like the way you think................


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

James m said:


> I keep my old currency in an old metal wine case on a desk. That's where its been since 1991. The proof sets from the mint are in a lock box. 1998-2008.


Please tell me they are SILVER proof sets?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Please tell me they are SILVER proof sets?


Nope. We bought nickels and dimes and quarters in a plastic box! Plus shipping and handling and applicable taxes! Yay!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I usually lock it in the safe they will need a several guys(more than two)and a serious dolly or small fork lift to move that thing 
other than that I have been known to buy a small cable safe and bolt it under the kitchen table I use salt n pepper shakers to hind the bolts on top and an old crusty catsup bottle or something with the bottoms cut off .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So a lot of us have vacuum bag sealers. Why couldn't we put some valuables (long term storage) in a vac bag and hide it inside some hamburger and then vac bag the burger. I put a date on all my vac bags, so I would mark the valuables vac bag with some code that wouldn't stand out but tell me what it is. Isn't that how the female prison worker got tools into the prison for the 2 escaped killers in NY state?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> What would you hide in a toilet tank? gold bricks?


Any thing that fits. Common things I've seen are guns, drugs, and money. Throw it in a zip lock bag and hang it over the back edge of the tank.


----------

